# My front yard display.



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

Here it is. Hope you like it.


----------



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)




----------



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)




----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Good job! Did you set all that up by yourself? Tell me about your fencing...how long is it & did you make it? Looks good! I never did a yard haunt as a kid- congrats! I like your cemetary sign,too.

d5


----------



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

debbie5 said:


> Good job! Did you set all that up by yourself? Tell me about your fencing...how long is it & did you make it? Looks good! I never did a yard haunt as a kid- congrats! I like your cemetary sign,too.
> 
> d5


Thanks! I did make the fence. It is made of dowels and furring strips, it costs about 9 or 10 dollars an 8 foot section, not a bad cost. The fencing is made in 8 foot sections, and there are 4 of them, so there is a little more than 32 feet, because it includes the gate. I just made 2 today, and it took maybe 2 or 3 hours, with breaks.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Looking good! and you're further ahead than me. 

If I can offer two suggestions, I noticed that you have fall leaves on the ground where you live. You might save them to spread around your cemetary for a more unkept look. Also noticed you have a spider in your window and thought some cobwebs might look nice if you can add them to the fencing or tombstones, sort of tie it together. I like your window set up and think the flaming torch lamp will look great at night and show off that spider.

Really impressed that you made the fencing on your own BTW.


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

it turned out good! I like you fence!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice job. And congrates on making your own fence. Along with Spookie's ideas I would suggest adding some low level lighting also. A flood lite may be to much, but a smaller watt bulb (25 watts) with a reflector might give that added touch of atmosphere. 
All in all, well done.


----------

